# Credit card services that does it all



## poezoe (Jul 10, 2012)

Hey All,

Does anyone know of a setup that allows you to collect credit card payments from a website and from a cell phone? I want it all to be interconnected and deposit into one checking account.

Thanks,
Poe


----------



## idelements (Feb 3, 2009)

Authorize.net will take payments online and you can also find iphone apps that utilitize Authorize.net as the payment gateway.

But even if you use one provider for your website, and use something like Square or PayAnywhere for your phone, you can still have them all go into the same account.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Quickbooks and GoPayment...


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

I second GoPayment. It's been stellar for me and the best prices for my types of sales. No monthly fee and backed up by a reputable established company. Though lots of people like the one started by the founder of twitter. Square up.com. It was not as robust in offering quality statements and ability to act as a true merchant account when I tried them. They might have gotten better. 

My two cents. Toss them in a well and make a wish.


----------



## signsonadime (Jul 11, 2012)

Quickbooks and gopayment is my choice also. Almost a year without any problems here


----------



## poezoe (Jul 10, 2012)

Sounds like quickbooks and gopayment are the go to systems, but can you do both website sales and mobile sales?


----------



## HA (Jan 9, 2010)

poezoe said:


> Sounds like quickbooks and gopayment are the go to systems, but can you do both website sales and mobile sales?


I just got Intuit but havent had a chance to use it though. Seems pretty easy. Chose it because I like the way the reader looked. It does cost to punchup #'S Instead of sliding the card.


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

HA said:


> I just got Intuit but havent had a chance to use it though. Seems pretty easy. Chose it because I like the way the reader looked. It does cost to punchup #'S Instead of sliding the card.


Standard practice due to the risk of not having card present. Fraud etc.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

poezoe said:


> but can you do both website sales and mobile sales?


Mobile sales yes... website sales - they have another option for that at a cost, I never really looked into it... For card-in-hand and phone sales, I use gopayment. For webstore sales, I use Paypal since it's pretty easy to integrate with just about any shopping cart.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

I use first data. They can also connect with authorize.net if need be for your website. I don't have a smart phone, but I can use my Kindle Fire with the mobile app as long as I have access to wifi. They also have those card swipe attachments for smart phones and a key pad with swipe capabilities if you have a brick and mortar store.


----------



## Gilligan (Dec 11, 2009)

Premier Merchant Services can do it all. My wife did a LOT of research and they were the cheapest.

They do POS, online and they have a slick on the go system that even prints receipts right there for them to sign. If you do the volume it will beat the pants off of Square or Go Payments.

Send me a PM if you want more details. I'm not affiliated with them or anything but if you use my account number as a referral I do get some sort of credit or reward, though I can't recall what it is. Probably a lame gift card that is hard to use anywhere.


----------



## missswissinc (Feb 21, 2012)

the thing with gopayment that I don't like is that if you have to punch the # in that it costs more. Hate to say this but what happens if the magnetic strip is shot. I should know. I tried using my TD bank card at the one branch in town keep getting error message. go to the other side of town no problem. I agree that its for safety but got to say wait a min if you ask for id and the card and photo ID match since you have to punch in manual then why get dinged for it. I guess they are trying to be like the postal service. They want everything so automated that it actually made them more in the red and not in the black.


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

An up charge for manual entry is common for most processors because they don't know if the card was present (higher fraud risk for the service provider). Check the fine print of what ever service you go with to see if they are up front with this increased rate or if you are paying more across the board to diffuse this risk.


----------



## Gilligan (Dec 11, 2009)

Mikel is correct.

99+% of merchant services charge this.

Square and Go are just worse because their rates are already so high.  I think I get hit for 2.99% for keyed in transactions. It is what it is.


----------



## missswissinc (Feb 21, 2012)

yeah I know it is what it is. I know we use paypal and I don't know if they have a card reader or not but as long as you can get into merch terminal you can enter card and not have to pay a higher fee to do it. the best part is that you can get the money back by spending with your card so its a win/win for our company. will see down the line if things start to go south with them the other card companies might be used if that happens.


----------



## Gilligan (Dec 11, 2009)

But paypal's fees are obnoxious to begin with. If you pay 3%+ on EVERY transaction vs only on the keyed in transactions than you are paying almost 2% more than you should on the transactions where you have the card. That seems like a lose/lose to me.

I get charged .99% for debit cards with pin numbers and 1.29% for qualified cards (regular non-reward credit cards). I have been told by another merchant salesperson that that is BELOW cost... How true that is, who knows.


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

Yup it's why I will only key in for phone orders or if the customer is about to bail because they don't have another card (which I get suspicious of in the first place, but I have little faith in my fellow humans lol).


----------



## Gilligan (Dec 11, 2009)

I personally like it when I am having issues getting the card to work so they offer to write a check.

I much rather a check since I get more of the money.


----------



## poezoe (Jul 10, 2012)

Hey Gilligan,

Do you like that company now that you are with them? They seem to have everything I need....


----------



## Gilligan (Dec 11, 2009)

Yes, I keep forgetting to get the info for everyone but so far so good. I haven't been with them long so I can't speak TOO much about them... but they set me up with no contract so I can walk away anytime I want. Standard was an early termination fee that I said I wouldn't do.

Like I said, if any of you DO sign up with them I wouldn't mind the referral bonus, so just PM me and I'll get you the info you need for me to get it. I have to look it up still.

I'm not looking for referrals, just saving you guys the trouble we went through. Plus, they won't stop calling you if you "request info" on a merchant info site... we made that mistake, 10 calls a day from 10 different companies! EVERY DAY!


----------

